# All Slavic: We almost missed the train.



## Encolpius

Hello, how would you say the above mentioned sentence in you language? I am mostly interested in *expressions using the word "no"* like in Russian. If you have something like that at all. Thanks. 

*Russian*: Мы *чуть не* опоздали на поезд.


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish:* Ledwie co nie *spóźniliśmy się na pociąg.
*O mało co* a byśmy *nie *zdążyli (na pociąg).

Special example, between negative and affirmative:
_*Niemalże *_się spóźniliśmy.

This sentence sounds better in affirmative: *Ledwie co* zdążyliśmy/*prawie że* się spóźniliśmy.
Zdążyć - to do sth in time; spóźnić się - to be late; pociąg - train, поезд.
I personally would say "Prawie żeśmy się spóźnili" to make the expression stronger and more dynamic.

The word "ciut" also exist in Polish, but I wouldn't use it here.


----------



## bibax

Czech: Málem nám ujel vlak.

Málem ... (instr. of málo) basically means that something didn't happen by a hair (by a whisker = o fous).

Málem jsem upadl.
Málem jsem se zbláznil.
Málem mě trefil šlak. (Mеня́ чуть не хвати́л кондра́тий/кондра́шка.)


----------



## Karton Realista

bibax said:


> Czech: Málem nám ujel vlak.


Oh, I forgot about this.* O mało nam nie uciekł pociąg. *(or* pociąg nie uciekł*, depending on person/region)


----------



## natasha2000

Serbian: Zamalo nam ode voz.


----------



## Милан

Also in Serbian
Замало/умало *не* стигосмо на воз.


----------



## Lubella

Ми мало не спізнились на потяг.
Мало бракувало, щоб ми спізнились на потяг.
Ми ледве не спізнились на потяг.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you al, guys. 



bibax said:


> Czech: Málem nám ujel vlak...



Ave Bibax, and what do you think about this one: Jen taktak že nám *ne*ujel vlak.


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> Мало бракувало, щоб ми спізнились на потяг.


You could also say this in Polish:
Mało brakowało, a byśmy nie zdążyli na pociąg.


----------



## Rosett

Karton Realista said:


> Polish:* Ledwie co nie *spóźniliśmy się na pociąg.


I guess in Russian it can be the same, too: Мы *едва не* опоздали на поезд.


----------

